# 12v vr6 head spacer CR??



## doezdis! (Jan 18, 2010)

HI THERE I HAVE A FRIEND WHO IS DOING A VRT BUILD AND WOULD JUST LIKE TO KNOW WHAT COMPRESSION RATIO WILL THE 2.5mm SPACER DROP IT TO?? 9:0:1 OR 8:5:1


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

8.5:1.

9:1 is usually a 2mm deal.


----------



## pennell33 (Feb 17, 2008)

i was just about to order a C2 9:1 headspacer... whats the real difference with going to the 8:5:1. everywheres i look there is mixed feelings. i have an obd1 distributor vr6 running the stage 2 kinetic kit


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

pennell33 said:


> i was just about to order a C2 9:1 headspacer... whats the real difference with going to the 8:5:1. everywheres i look there is mixed feelings. i have an obd1 distributor vr6 running the stage 2 kinetic kit


I think 9:1 would be best given you can run about 15 psi on that kit. Will keep a little off boost power in the motor. I run a 9:1 and have had no problems up to 20 psi, though my turbo is about done there. I run it at 18 and it seems happy.


----------



## pennell33 (Feb 17, 2008)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I think 9:1 would be best given you can run about 15 psi on that kit. Will keep a little off boost power in the motor. I run a 9:1 and have had no problems up to 20 psi, though my turbo is about done there. I run it at 18 and it seems happy.


perfect, ordering it right now then :thumbup:


----------



## k00ldip (Mar 18, 2013)

how safe will it b just that head spacer and stock internals boosting 12psi???


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just fine. The motor won't sweat it.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

ran 18 to 25psi(27psi boost cut) in my stock longblock with a 9:1 spacer using Precision's PT-61 turbo for 3 years... engine and everything else took it np, stock 3rd not so much :laugh: :beer:


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

c2 confirmed their spacer thickness as .075 inches for 9:1, which is 1.905mm. I'm guessing a 2.0mm is slightly lower? Or are the numbers too close to be significant?


----------

